# Jack Tretton Insults the Nintendo 3DS



## rafren (Apr 10, 2011)

Jack Tret strikes again. For those who don't know, Jack Tret is the CEO of Sony America.

Full Quote : _*"[Microsoft and Nintendo] are starting to run out of steam now in terms of continuing to be relevant in 2011 and beyond. I mean, you've gotta be kidding me. Why would I buy a gaming system without a hard drive in it? How does this thing scale? Motion gaming is cute, but if I can only wave my arms six inches, how does this really feel like I'm doing true accurate motion gaming? Our view of the 'Game Boy experience' is that it's a great babysitting tool, (but) no self-respecting 20-something is going to be sitting on an airplane with one of those. He's too old for that."*_

Wasn't the first time he insulted Nintendo. 

Quote from when he insulted the Wii : _*"They're starting to run out of steam now in terms of continuing to be relevant in 2011 and beyond... I mean, you've gotta be kidding me. Why would I buy a gaming system without a hard drive in it? How does this thing scale? Motion gaming is cute, but if I can only wave my arms six inches, how does this really feel like I'm doing true accurate motion gaming?"*_

He makes me laugh.


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 10, 2011)

You're acting like what he's saying about the Wii isn't totally accurate. Toucan take issue with his comments about the 3DS in the original thread about this.


----------



## rafren (Apr 10, 2011)

Didn't see Bacon Boy's thread, sorry. :/  Mod, feel free to lock topic.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 10, 2011)

?Jack? said:


> You're acting like what he's saying about the Wii isn't totally accurate. Toucan take issue with his comments about the 3DS in the original thread about this.


It isn't, though. What the hell is he talking about when he said you "can only wave [your] arms six inches"?! He's bashing the Wii's motion controls, which are pretty much the exact same thing as the PlayStation Move! And the point about lacking a hard drive and not being HD is valid, but he acts as if a system without those is not worth buying at all, which is ridiculous. Graphics and hardware are important, yes, but not as important as the games that the system plays. The games are what really make a console good, and you can't deny that Nintendo has some great content that only they can offer.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 10, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> It isn't, though. What the hell is he talking about when he said you "can only wave [your] arms six inches"?! He's bashing the Wii's motion controls, which are pretty much the exact same thing as the PlayStation Move! And the point about lacking a hard drive and not being HD is valid, but he acts as if a system without those is not worth buying at all, which is ridiculous. Graphics and hardware are important, yes, but not as important as the games that the system plays. The games are what really make a console good, and you can't deny that Nintendo has some great content that only they can offer.


 Nintendo also have good graphics.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 10, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Nintendo also have good graphics.


Well, yeah, the Wii certainly doesn't have _bad_ graphics, but they're obviously not as good as HD. But that doesn't mean they can't make good looking games (Super Mario Galaxy 2, Kirby's Epic Yarn, The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword...). And, of course, graphics aren't everything.


----------



## Micah (Apr 10, 2011)

Haha, he must be a good liar because there's no way he can actually be serious.


----------



## Ricano (Apr 10, 2011)

What a douche.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 10, 2011)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ting-tool-%94-makes-himself-look-like-a-moron.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 10, 2011)

People take this guy seriously?


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 10, 2011)

Show me where I said that Move was better than the Wii. I'm not a fan of motion gaming at all, for the reason stated above and others. That's the point that I was trying to make.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 11, 2011)

Here's a good article regarding this quote.




			
				Zelda Informer said:
			
		

> Okay so, to break this down: No one would buy a system without a hard drive in it. This information is news to the entire gaming world, since the Wii has sold almost 90 million units and counting, while the Nintendo DS is up in the 100+ million and the 3DS is already off to a hotter start than the Wii was at launch. So, moving on to the next point....
> 
> Motion gaming is cute, but moving 6 inches isn't true motion gaming. So, now the Wii (and conversely, the Playstation Move) suddenly do not have true motion gaming out of the blue? You know why most Wii motions can be done sitting down and with wrist flicks? To prevent gaming fatigue. If you had to realistically throw every single ball in baseball, swing every golf club, or do really big swipes with the sword, most wouldn't play the game for longer than 30 minutes. So, now motion gaming is not only cute, but what the Wii (and their own product) provide isn't actually true motion gaming. I... don't get it. Moving on...
> 
> ...


http://www.zeldainformer.com/2011/0...t-at-nintendo-millions-begin-to-facepalm.html


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 11, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Here's a good article regarding this quote.
> 
> http://www.zeldainformer.com/2011/0...t-at-nintendo-millions-begin-to-facepalm.html


 
Thank you.


----------



## rafren (Apr 11, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Here's a good article regarding this quote.
> 
> http://www.zeldainformer.com/2011/0...t-at-nintendo-millions-begin-to-facepalm.html


 
*applause*


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 11, 2011)

didn't read; lol

@ tye


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 11, 2011)

I love the PS3, but Sony just keeps getting worse and worse.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 11, 2011)

It's about time Ninty gets the front seat, this time from an enemy company making a mistake.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 12, 2011)

nintendo's famous for gimmicks, nowadays.

may i bring up the power glove, for a moment?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 12, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> nintendo's famous for gimmicks, nowadays.
> 
> may i bring up the power glove, for a moment?


 
I love the power glove, its soo bad.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 12, 2011)

Dimitri Petrenko said:


> I love the power glove, its soo bad.


 
IT LOOKS S BADASS, THOUGH!
The problem with such things as the Virtual Boy and the Powerglove is that they were ahead of their time. If Nintendo had released the VB when 3D movies started to become popular, they might've been a hit. If they have released the Powerglove as a peripheral for the Wii instead of the Wiimote, it would've been a hit. The mechanics and technology would be better, too.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 12, 2011)

i'll give nintendo that, that its trying to be a pioneer, but i think the way that they go about it is usually wrong.

i mean.. 3d gaming is cool, and no glasses is a great way to sell it,  but how is it really going to affect gaming one way or another?..

i can kinda understand it on the ps3.. you have a huge 3d tv, and are able to enjoy 1080p games in 3d.  that's pretty amazing in and of itself.  it does the same thing for gaming though, which is about jack squat. but, hopefully nintendo's third party lineup pulls off a miracle and makes 3d awesome.


----------



## rafren (Apr 12, 2011)

The Power Glove was too ahead of it's time. :/ But I do agree with BB. It does look bad ass.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 12, 2011)

i really want the 3ds, that dude is just like "yeah im from sony, and like, im cool, and like f^?% all other companies" ya knw?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 13, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> i'll give nintendo that, that its trying to be a pioneer, but i think the way that they go about it is usually wrong.
> 
> i mean.. 3d gaming is cool, and no glasses is a great way to sell it,  but how is it really going to affect gaming one way or another?..
> 
> i can kinda understand it on the ps3.. you have a huge 3d tv, and are able to enjoy 1080p games in 3d.  that's pretty amazing in and of itself.  it does the same thing for gaming though, which is about jack squat. but, hopefully nintendo's third party lineup pulls off a miracle and makes 3d awesome.


You'd be surprised how much of a difference 3D makes in video games. The added depth is...well, a whole new dimension. It's like the leap from 2D to 3D. Now we've made the jump from 3D to _really_ 3D, lol. But in all seriousness, it really does make a huge impact on gaming. Go play Pilotwings Resort in 3D, and then turn the 3D off. You'll find it's a lot harder without 3D, because you lose that sense of depth.

Obviously, the added depth isn't going to be a game changer for every game, as there will be many games like nintendogs + cats and Super Street Fighter 4: 3D Edition where the 3D does nothing more than enhance the visuals, but that's certainly not a bad thing. 3D is very much like HD. Sure, HD resolution is great, but it doesn't really do a whole lot, if anything at all, to gameplay. It means that your games will look nicer, yes, but that's about it. And in some cases, that's all that the 3D will provide; better visuals. But the sense of depth you get from 3D also has the potential to enhance gameplay drastically, going beyond better visuals.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 13, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Here's a good article regarding this quote.
> 
> http://www.zeldainformer.com/2011/0...t-at-nintendo-millions-begin-to-facepalm.html


Ehh, the only problem I have with that article is that Jack isn't well liked and doesn't really represent Sony as a whole. :L But it brought up valid points.



Megamannt125 said:


> I love the PS3, but Sony just keeps getting worse and worse.


 What do you mean?


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 13, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> You'd be surprised how much of a difference 3D makes in video games. The added depth is...well, a whole new dimension. It's like the leap from 2D to 3D. Now we've made the jump from 3D to _really_ 3D, lol. But in all seriousness, it really does make a huge impact on gaming. Go play Pilotwings Resort in 3D, and then turn the 3D off. You'll find it's a lot harder without 3D, because you lose that sense of depth.
> 
> Obviously, the added depth isn't going to be a game changer for every game, as there will be many games like nintendogs + cats and Super Street Fighter 4: 3D Edition where the 3D does nothing more than enhance the visuals, but that's certainly not a bad thing. 3D is very much like HD. Sure, HD resolution is great, but it doesn't really do a whole lot, if anything at all, to gameplay. It means that your games will look nicer, yes, but that's about it. And in some cases, that's all that the 3D will provide; better visuals. But the sense of depth you get from 3D also has the potential to enhance gameplay drastically, going beyond better visuals.


 so 3d with polygons on a 2d screen doesn't have depth perception enough?
i find that hard to believe.
/have yet to played pilot wings resort, but have played star fox 64 way too much and never had a problem telling how far away something is


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 14, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> so 3d with polygons on a 2d screen doesn't have depth perception enough?
> i find that hard to believe.
> /have yet to played pilot wings resort, but have played star fox 64 way too much and never had a problem telling how far away something is


It's not that polygonal 3D doesn't have enough depth. It's that true 3D has much more depth, on a completely different level. If you play a 3DS game like Pilotwings Resort with the 3D on and then turn the 3D off after playing with 3D, you'll see exactly what I mean. After playing in 3D, 2D just feels so...flat. With 3D, it's much, _much_ easier to judge depth, because you can actually _see_ it. With polygonal 3D, you can kinda see depth, but because everything's flat it's more like you're guessing where the depth is, not actually seeing it. It's just something you have to experience for yourself to fully understand.


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 14, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> It's not that polygonal 3D doesn't have enough depth. It's that true 3D has much more depth, on a completely different level. If you play a 3DS game like Pilotwings Resort with the 3D on and then turn the 3D off after playing with 3D, you'll see exactly what I mean. After playing in 3D, 2D just feels so...flat. With 3D, it's much, _much_ easier to judge depth, because you can actually _see_ it. *With polygonal 3D, you can kinda see depth, but because everything's flat it's more like you're guessing where the depth is, not actually seeing it.* It's just something you have to experience for yourself to fully understand.


 i still feel like "2d" 3d is more than enough to play pretty much every game made, right now.

see the other thread for 3d game ideas, mainly (if not only) professor layton/phoenix wright style games to truly let the 3ds shine.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 15, 2011)

Tom said:


> Ehh, the only problem I have with that article is that Jack isn't well liked and doesn't really represent Sony as a whole. :L But it brought up valid points.
> 
> 
> What do you mean?


Sony's been an ass lately. Especially with their fight against hackers.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 15, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> i still feel like "2d" 3d is more than enough to play pretty much every game made, right now.
> 
> see the other thread for 3d game ideas, mainly (if not only) professor layton/phoenix wright style games to truly let the 3ds shine.


I still say you need to try it out for yourself before you say that 3D doesn't affect gameplay. If you give it an honest chance and play a game or two like Pilotwings Resort and you still believe that 3D is just a gimmick, then I'll take your opinion seriously. But the fact of the matter is that with 3D, you need to experience it first hand to really get a feel for it. I think you'd be surprised if you gave it a chance. My roommate thought the same way you did, even after playing with a 3DS demo unit at Best Buy for a bit. She came home after playing it and said she would never buy it. But when my boyfriend and I bought our 3DSes, she got a better first hand experience with it, and a few days later she went out and bought it herself, completely changing her stance on it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 20, 2011)

Megamannt125 said:


> Sony's been an ass lately. Especially with their fight against hackers.


 
If Geohot wasn't such a dumbass there wouldn't have been a fight to begin with.


----------

